# Lacewing and owlfly



## orionmystery (Mar 30, 2012)

Semachrysa sp.



Beautiful lacewing - Semachrysa sp. - IMG_0155 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Beautiful lacewing - Semachrysa sp. - IMG_0157 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Not easy to spot when they are in this habitat.



Owlfly...IMG_7116 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Owlfly...IMG_7152 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Owlfly...IMG_7137 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Owlfly...IMG_7165 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More Neuroptera here: Lacewing and Mantidfly | Up Close with Nature


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 30, 2012)

Lovely!
Photos 2 and 4 are definintely my favourites. 
You have some really interesting insects (are they?) over where you live!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 30, 2012)

beautiful shots! Love the Owlfly.. don't think I have ever seen one before! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> beautiful shots! LKove the Owlfly.. don't think I have ever seen one before! Thanks for sharing!


 


LaFoto said:


> Lovely!
> Photos 2 and 4 are definintely my favourites.
> You have some really interesting insects (are they?) over where you live!



Thanks, Charlie, LaFoto.

Yes, these are insects . The owlfly is a little dull looking, i wish we have nicer looking types like in Europe.


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 30, 2012)

great set and great shots


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 31, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> great set and great shots



Thank you Carlo.


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 31, 2012)

Very cool shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 1, 2012)

Judobreaker said:


> Very cool shots.



Thanks, Judobreaker.


----------

